# Brisbane Co2 Bottle Options



## alexen (26/8/10)

Just wanted to get your thoughts on my options for a co2 cylinder in brissy... I've narrowed it down to 3, but still open to other ideas. 

Option 1: Supagas 6kg, $200 deposit, $32 refils/swaps, $8.25month rental. Free delivery on swaps. 
Option 2: Mykegonlegs 2.1kg, $275 outright (brewers choice, anyone know of a place cheaper?), not sure how much refils are but I hear quite expensive for the size.
Option 3: Buy this new, full 2.1kg from ebay, $190 inc postage, however not sure who would fill it and for how much?

I'm half leaning to a smaller cylinder as it would be easier to transport around to friends etc, but the convenience of the Supagas option is also appealing.

Advice appriciated!

Cheers


----------



## tomtoro (26/8/10)

So I have a 2.3kg and a 6.8kg bottle and I reckon the 6.8kg ones are far superior in both value and usefulness. The thing is the 2.3 is just a bit too big to make a convenient travel companion, and just too small to provide value from your time and money in getting the damn things filled. IMHO it's not much harder to lug a 6.8kg bottle than a 2.3kg to a mates place. So i would suggest option D, get a 6.8kg MKOL bottle. Got mine for $350 off brewers choice over a year ago, and according to their website that is still the going rate. Costs $50 to fill, but you won't find yourself doing it often.


----------



## alexen (26/8/10)

Thanks tomtoro, I'll go for the 6kg tank then. 

Would there be any advntage in buying the MKOL tank over this? Or would I be hard pressed trying to find a place that would refill it? Almost $100 cheaper. 

Cheers


----------



## clintmo (26/8/10)

i got the 6.8kg tank and havn't had to get it refilled yet, going on strong i reckon 2 + years althought thats prolly only a keg a month (maybe 40ish). Mine is a MKOL. refill is $50


----------



## bconnery (26/8/10)

Check with Craftbrewer for refills / swaps. I believe they either already do or are in the process of providing this. 
I could be wrong though...


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (26/8/10)

bconnery said:


> Check with Craftbrewer for refills / swaps. I believe they either already do or are in the process of providing this.
> I could be wrong though...




+1

Get your C02 and your bottle from someone who cares for our hobby.


----------



## alexen (26/8/10)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> +1
> 
> Get your C02 and your bottle from someone who cares for our hobby.




Don't get me wrong, I'm spending plenty at craftbrewer! But I sadly don't have much money to throw around when it comes to a single expensive item where 30%+ can be saved, I'll at least look into alternatives. If at the end of the day, buying local is the only suitable option I'll do it.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (26/8/10)

Alexen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm spending plenty at craftbrewer! But I sadly don't have much money to throw around when it comes to a single expensive item where 30%+ can be saved, I'll at least look into alternatives. If at the end of the day, buying local is the only suitable option I'll do it.



time is worth more than money.


----------



## Crunched (26/8/10)

D size bottle from BOC = about $120/yr rental (I think), and about $40 to fill. I think that's what I pay anyway. I also got one of those 0.75kg Diemen bottles for dispensing the 9L corny from the esky - both the bottle and keg fit in there quite well.


----------



## tomtoro (27/8/10)

Alexen said:


> Thanks tomtoro, I'll go for the 6kg tank then.
> 
> Would there be any advntage in buying the MKOL tank over this? Or would I be hard pressed trying to find a place that would refill it? Almost $100 cheaper.
> 
> Cheers



Maybe it's just me, but i couldn't get that link to work i'm afraid. I imagine it's a link to a second hand bottle though. My advice would be to contact some CO2 providers to see if they'd be willing to fill it before you commit to buying it. But speaking for myself, i wouldn't go too far out of my way to save a hundred bucks on getting a second hand gas bottle. Those things get filled to enormous pressures, and have a finite life span. $350 might be a lot to outlay, but it'll be heaps safer in the long run, and because it's on a swap'n'go system it means you never have to worry about the age of your bottle and whether or not it is still within it's legal pressure test dates. The MKOL bottles basically never depreciate in value for that reason too.


----------



## praxis178 (27/8/10)

Crunched said:


> D size bottle from BOC = about $120/yr rental (I think), and about $40 to fill. I think that's what I pay anyway. I also got one of those 0.75kg Diemen bottles for dispensing the 9L corny from the esky - both the bottle and keg fit in there quite well.



+1 on the BOC, after a year or so of on and off use (last three months running my keggerator), my VT size bottle is just getting to the point where I'm thinking I might be getting low (needle not quite in the red yet). Costs are (as per the bill in front of me right now) $12.03/month ex gst and the gas is/was $32......

All you need to get an account is a drivers licence and the cost of the gas in the first bottle, the rest is billed quarterly.


----------



## browndog (27/8/10)

Alexen said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm spending plenty at craftbrewer! But I sadly don't have much money to throw around when it comes to a single expensive item where 30%+ can be saved, I'll at least look into alternatives. If at the end of the day, buying local is the only suitable option I'll do it.



If you are only going to get into HB for a year or two then rent, if you are in it for the long haul buy your own mykegsonlegs bottle otherwise you are just throwing money away.


----------



## furby83 (4/10/10)

Crunched said:


> D size bottle from BOC = about $120/yr rental (I think), and about $40 to fill. I think that's what I pay anyway. I also got one of those 0.75kg Diemen bottles for dispensing the 9L corny from the esky - both the bottle and keg fit in there quite well.




is the 0.75kg one a Paint ball tank like this or something different.


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/10)

browndog said:


> If you are only going to get into HB for a year or two then rent, if you are in it for the long haul buy your own mykegsonlegs bottle otherwise you are just throwing money away.



Rent is less than a schooner a week, really it's fairly trivial and not worth bothering about IMHO but I wouldn't say I'm throwing money away, it's a service that I pay for like Foxtel or BigPond, just a service (and it says so on the invoice) - the other thing that would worry me is that if the local keg swappy guy went out of business I'd probably have to do a round trip to Chermside or something. Too hard. But ownership would be an option if you are in a City area where your supply situation is secure.


----------



## tallie (4/10/10)

Alexen said:


> I'm half leaning to a smaller cylinder as it would be easier to transport around to friends etc, but the convenience of the Supagas option is also appealing.



Just to address the portability aspect, I use a soda stream cylinder when I'm taking my kegs anywhere and keep the 6.8kg cylinder at home. The soda stream cylinders are also good to have on hand when your main cylinder runs out half way through a party!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## furby83 (4/10/10)

the soda stream cylinders where do you get them. i haven't seen them in either Kmart, Big W or Target near where i live.


----------



## tallie (4/10/10)

furby83 said:


> the soda stream cylinders where do you get them. i haven't seen them in either Kmart, Big W or Target near where i live.



Last time I checked, you can buy them from Brewers Choice and either swap-and-go there or at the Kmart service desk for about $13.50 (expensive compared to the big cylinders, but you're paying for convenience). Not sure if all Kmarts do the swap-and-go either, so it would pay to ring first. I get mine from Cannon Hill, if that helps.

There's probably other places too, but they're the ones I know.

Cheers,
tallie


----------

